# Express Lane Fees returning in 2018



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like the Express Lane Fees will be returning for 2018. 

https://www.rappler.com/nation/192365-duterte-immigration-express-lane-fees-overtime-salary


----------

